# Tips for Practical / OSPE and Viva



## hades

i have got my practicals from 7th nov. which topics should i review (anatomy, physiology, biochemistry 1st year mbbs). what sort of questions are usually asked? to dos and not to dos? + how much your internal assesment matter? we are supposed to present our academic card to examiner, so in case we dont have very good score in internals (and well a red mark also  ) how bad can it be?


----------

